# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Γενική ερώτηση για κάμερες

## george33

Καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιές κάμερες θεωρούνται ευρυγώνιες,δηλαδή στα πόσα χιλιοστά ο φακός θεωρείτε ευρυγώνιος.
Επίσης μια κάμερα για να δείχνει αξιοπρεπεί εικόνα αρκεί το 1 Mpixel ή προτείνεται παραπάνω;Για μάρκες δεν ρωτάω γιατί θα χάσουμε την μπάλα.Τα χαρακτηριστικά με ενδιαφέρουν μιας κάμερας και ας την πληρώσω και λίγο ακριβά.Αναφέρομαι βέβαια για κάμερες παρακολούθησης.

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιές κάμερες θεωρούνται ευρυγώνιες,δηλαδή στα πόσα χιλιοστά ο φακός θεωρείτε ευρυγώνιος.
> Επίσης μια κάμερα για να δείχνει αξιοπρεπεί εικόνα αρκεί το 1 Mpixel ή προτείνεται παραπάνω;Για μάρκες δεν ρωτάω γιατί θα χάσουμε την μπάλα.Τα χαρακτηριστικά με ενδιαφέρουν μιας κάμερας και ας την πληρώσω και λίγο ακριβά.Αναφέρομαι βέβαια για κάμερες παρακολούθησης.



Τα 2,8mm χοντρικά έχουν άνοιγμα 95 μοίρες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με με φακό 2,8mm, αν τοποθετήσεις μια κάμερα στη γωνία ενός χώρου τότε θα βλέπεις σχεδόν όλο το χώρο. Το κακό με τους ευρυγώνιους φακούς είναι ότι βλέπεις όλα τα αντικείμενα και τους ανθρώπους σε "σμίκρυνση"! 

Αναλόγως με τις απαιτήσεις σου θα επιλέξεις και την κάμερα. Σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις το 1Mpixel θεωρείται ικανοποιητική ανάλυση (για αναλογικές κάμερες). Αν θέλεις να υπάρχει δυνατότητα για μεγάλο ψηφιακό ζούμ τότε το 1Mpixel δε θα σε ικανοποιήσει και θα πρέπει να πας πιο πάνω, στα 2Mpixel ή σε δικτυακή κάμερα.

----------


## george33

Την ανάλυση την μετράμε σε TVL ή σε magapixel? Και ποια η διαφορά;

----------


## nestoras

Στις παλιές αναλογικές η ανάλυση είναι σε TV lines.
Στις δικτυακές και στις νέες HD αναλογικές κάμερες είναι σε megapixels.

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για να καταλάβεις περισσότερο τι σημαίνει το καθένα:

http://www.security-camera-warehouse...-tv-lines-php/

----------


## kostas_dh

> Τα *2,8mm χοντρικά έχουν άνοιγμα 95 μοίρες.* Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με με φακό 2,8mm, αν τοποθετήσεις μια κάμερα στη γωνία ενός χώρου τότε θα βλέπεις σχεδόν όλο το χώρο. Το κακό με τους ευρυγώνιους φακούς είναι ότι βλέπεις όλα τα αντικείμενα και τους ανθρώπους σε "σμίκρυνση"!



Το πόσο ευρυγώνιος είναι ένας φακός εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του αισθητήρα.

----------


## nestoras

> Το πόσο ευρυγώνιος είναι ένας φακός εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του αισθητήρα.



Απλά, όταν θα ψάξει να βρει κάμερες είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να ψάξει για κάμερα 2,8mm παρά να αναζητά στο manual του κατασκευαστή κάθε κάμερας το μέγεθος του αισθητήρα!  :Smile: 
Τα πινακάκια που υπάρχουν σε αυτή τη σελίδα νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά για να έχει κανείς μια "εικόνα" του τι σημαίνει το κάθε μέγεθος. Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των αναλογικών καμερών που κυκλοφορόυν έχουν φακό 1/3".

----------


## george33

Και με τι καλωδιο προτιμάτε να κάνετε τις συνδέσεις;
UTP ή όχι;

----------


## hlektron5

Καλό βράδυ. Αν κάποιος αυξήσει το εύρος του wifi ενός σπιτιού και βρει την ip του, τότε λογικά μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορεί να συνδέσει ασύρματη κάμερα, σωστά; Βρήκα ένα καλό  περιηγητή τον tor, που είναι δύσκολο να το χακάρει κανείς, αλλά λέει ότι αρχεία κειμένων με downloading μπορούν να προδώσουν την ip. Τι να κάνω λέτε;

----------


## nestoras

> Καλό βράδυ. Αν κάποιος αυξήσει το εύρος του wifi ενός σπιτιού και βρει την ip του, τότε λογικά μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορεί να συνδέσει ασύρματη κάμερα, σωστά; Βρήκα ένα καλό  περιηγητή τον tor, που είναι δύσκολο να το χακάρει κανείς, αλλά λέει ότι αρχεία κειμένων με downloading μπορούν να προδώσουν την ip. Τι να κάνω λέτε;



???
Για εξήγησε μας λίγο περισσότερο τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις.
Ο tor είναι browser βασισμένος στον mozilla αν δεν κάνω λάθος και αυτό που κάνει ουσιαστικά είναι να μην πηγαίνεις απευθείας στον server που θέλεις αλλά μέσω πολλών ενδιάμεσων σταθμών με ταυτόχρονη κρυπτογράφηση σε καθέναν από τους ενδιάμεσους. Η ταχύτητα γίνεται απελπιστικά αργή ακόμη και για απλές σελίδες ενώ πολλές υπηρεσίες δε θα σε αφήσουν να συνδεθείς (πχ gmail) γιατί θα είναι εντελώς άσχετη η IP σε σχέση με αυτές που έμπαινες ως τότε και θα πρέπει να μπεις σε διαδικασία επιβεβαιώσης ταυτότητας.

Αυτό που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι η σχέση του post σου με το θέμα "κάμερες" γι'αυτό σου ζήτησα να μας το κάνεις λίγο πιο λιανά...  :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

> Και με τι καλωδιο προτιμάτε να κάνετε τις συνδέσεις;
> UTP ή όχι;



Το UTP για τις αναλογικές χρειάζεται balun για να δουλέψουν σωστά οι κάμερες και αν είναι μακρυνές οι αποστάσεις ίσως χρειάζεσαι κι extra καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας (πχ 2x1).
Γενικά στις κοντινές αποστάσεις με το ομοαξονικό είσαι μια χαρά (κοντινές εννοώ μέχρι 60-70 μέτρα). Από εκείνες τις αποστάσεις και πάνω εγώ προτιμώ να κάνω καλύτερη μελέτη και να δω αν με συμφέρει να τραβήξω ένα καλώδιο ρεύματος κι ένα UTP για να το μοιράσω στο κατάλληλο σημείο και να μεταφέρω την εικόνα από 4 κάμερες με αυτά τα δύο καλώδια μόνο.
Αν πάλι οι αποστάσεις είναι πολύ μεγάλες, τότε προτιμώ να τραβήξω και τα τρια είδη καλωδίων (ρεύμα, UTP, ομοαξονικό) για να υπάρχουν όλες οι δυνατότητες (PTZ, προσθηκη κι άλλων καμερών κτλ) εξηγώντας στον πελάτη ότι τα 200-300 μέτρα παραπάνω δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο σαν κόστος για μελλοντική επέκταση του συστήματος (σκέψου να έχεις πληρώσει το bobcat 20€ την ώρα για να σου χαντακώσει 150 μέτρα και μετά από 3 μήνες να χρειαστεί να το ξανακάνεις). Μάλιστα, για το UTP ρίξε άνετα και 2ο, δε θα πάει χαμένο και είναι πολύ φθηνό για αυτά που προσφέρει! Να προτιμήσεις το μαύρο αν πρόκειται για εξωτερική εγκατάσταση!  :Smile:

----------


## hlektron5

> ???
> Για εξήγησε μας λίγο περισσότερο τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις.
> Ο tor είναι browser βασισμένος στον mozilla αν δεν κάνω λάθος και αυτό που κάνει ουσιαστικά είναι να μην πηγαίνεις απευθείας στον server που θέλεις αλλά μέσω πολλών ενδιάμεσων σταθμών με ταυτόχρονη κρυπτογράφηση σε καθέναν από τους ενδιάμεσους. Η ταχύτητα γίνεται απελπιστικά αργή ακόμη και για απλές σελίδες ενώ πολλές υπηρεσίες δε θα σε αφήσουν να συνδεθείς (πχ gmail) γιατί θα είναι εντελώς άσχετη η IP σε σχέση με αυτές που έμπαινες ως τότε και θα πρέπει να μπεις σε διαδικασία επιβεβαιώσης ταυτότητας.
> 
> Αυτό που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι η σχέση του post σου με το θέμα "κάμερες" γι'αυτό σου ζήτησα να μας το κάνεις λίγο πιο λιανά...



Η απορία μου βασικά είναι αφού κάποιος μπορεί να συνδέσει μια ασύρματη με τη σύνδεση ίντερνετ ενός σπιτιού (έλεγα μήπως άλλαζα την ip και δε με βρίσκανε τα "πειραχτήρια"  :Cursing: , με λίγα λόγια κάποιοι βλέπουν μέσα στο σπίτι μας με μια κάμερα), τι μπορώ να κάνω εγώ για να το αποτρέψω, να καμουφλάρομαι δηλαδή. Είδα ότι ο tor δεν παίζει και βίντεο. Είναι ασφαλείς οι δωρεάν vpn; Μιλώ για hitech ανθρώπους γι'αυτό δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, γιατί οι γνώσεις τους είναι levels πάνω από τις δικές μου...

----------


## xaris-c

θελω να αλλαξω τισ αναλογικές κάμερες του σπιτιού μου με ιπ κάμερες .θα χρειαστεί να αλλαξω και την καλωδίωση ?δεν θα μπορούσα με ενα utp να χρησιμοποιήσω μονο τα δυο ζευγάρι στο ethernet της κάμερας και ενα ζεύγος ωστε να δώσω ρεύμα ?,η πρειπει οι κάμερες να ειναι poe για να το κανω αυτο .αν ειναι να κρατήσω και την παλια καλωδίωση αν και θα γεμίσει ο τόπος καλώδια

----------


## her

Γιατι καμερες ip; Γιατι δεν πας σε καμερες HD χωρις να αλλαξεις καλωδια.
http://www.digas-service.gr/systimat...ce16d5t-ir-3-6





> δεν θα μπορούσα με ενα utp να χρησιμοποιήσω μονο τα δυο ζευγάρι στο ethernet της κάμερας και ενα ζεύγος ωστε να δώσω ρεύμα ?



Αναλογα την αποσταση. Γενικα μπορεις να το κανεις.

----------


## xaris-c

> Γιατι καμερες ip; Γιατι δεν πας σε καμερες HD χωρις να αλλαξεις καλωδια.
> http://www.digas-service.gr/systimat...ce16d5t-ir-3-6
> 
> 
> 
> Αναλογα την αποσταση. Γενικα μπορεις να το κανεις.



για το σπιτι μεσα οι αποστασεις ειναι μικρες πανω κατω 10 με 15 μετρα καθε καλωδιο στη δικη μου περιπτωση οσο για τις αναλογικες και τις ιp  διαβασα οτι γενικα οι  κακες ιp  εχουν καλυτερη ποιοτητα εικονας απο τις καλυτερες αναλογικες ..οποτε γιαυτο το λογο το λεω ...οσο για την συνδεσμολογια με το ethernet οι καμερεσ ιπ εχουν ενα κλιπς ehternet και ενα βισμα ρευματος ,εγω τι θα κανω θα κρατησω ενα ζευγος για το ρευμα  και ποια αλλα ζευγη ειναι απαραίτητα για την καμερα?...ποιο ζευγος θα κοψω απο το utp αν τελικα καταληξω στις  ιπ καμερεσ?

----------


## her

Αυτο δεν ισχυει. Η ποιοτα της εικονας ειναι HD. Δεν εχουν ιδιετερες διαφορες. Παλαια ειχε. 
Πρωτα δες που θα κατηληξεις γιατι οι καμερες που θα βαλεις ισως να εχουν poe.

----------


## xaris-c

> Αυτο δεν ισχυει. Η ποιοτα της εικονας ειναι HD. Δεν εχουν ιδιετερες διαφορες. Παλαια ειχε. 
> Πρωτα δες που θα κατηληξεις γιατι οι καμερες που θα βαλεις ισως να εχουν poe.



οι καμερες poe  ειναι αυτες που εχουν μονο ethernet χωρις το εχτρα βισμα 12 v μαζι ?αν ειναι να επιλεξω αυτες που εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα

----------


## xaris-c

βρηκα για καμερα http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1280-...5-bb3034617d6e
και για το *POE Switch * http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-Ports-IEEE802-3af-Smart-POE-Switch-10-100Mbps-PoE-Switch-Power-Over-Ethernet-Endspan-For/32370369202.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.1.tFoSi  b

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδια  να κάνω  κι΄ εγώ  μια  ερώτηση  σχετικά με  το  χρόνο  ζωής  των  καμερών  πόσο μπορούν  να  αντέξουν (χρονικά)?  απαιτείται  κάποια  συντήρηση  ίσως  καθαρισμός?

----------


## xaris-c

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...7-a6afdeb9b4b5
επανερχομέ παλι βρηκα αυτο και λεει οτι μαλλον βαζεις πανω τις poe καμερες απλα θελει και ενα τροφοδοτικο ..και λεει μαλιστα οτι στο 4/5 βαζεις το + και στο 7/8 το -  .θα κανω δουλεια με αυτο .το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?, ειναι μαλλον ποιο οικονομικη λυση αλλα θελει και τροφοδοτικο 48 v

----------

